# Irishmen come 5th in league of "World's Best Lovers"!?



## Marie (17 Oct 2009)

Can it be true that Irishmen come around middle of the league?

http://www.informedwomen.co.uk/sex-relationships/love-sex/which-nationality-make-best-lovers


----------



## mathepac (17 Oct 2009)

Based on satisfaction surveys carried out in Germany, England, Sweden, Finland, The Netherlands, America, Greece, Wales, Scotland, Turkey, Russia, Spain, Brazil, Italy, France, Monaco, Ireland, South Africa, Australia, New Zealand, Mexico, Denmark, Canada, Czech Republic, Poland, Belgium, all over N'orn Iron and in international air-space, my own personal placement would certainly be better than mid-table.


----------



## Ancutza (17 Oct 2009)

Would have thought that, once my own personal performance was factored in, we could have done a lot better than 5th!  The rest of you irish guys must be real losers!


----------



## TheBlock (17 Oct 2009)

At the rear end again...ooh erh missus..


----------



## Yorrick (18 Oct 2009)

O.K. Bridie, Bend over and face Dingle


----------



## Chocks away (18 Oct 2009)

Alas poor! Yorrick.


----------



## sandrat (18 Oct 2009)

I wouldn't know, I seem to only go for foreigners!


----------



## S.L.F (19 Oct 2009)

How do you know if your Irish man is a considerate lover?




He takes the cigarette out of his mouth before kissing a girl...


----------



## Teatime (19 Oct 2009)

mathepac said:


> Based on satisfaction surveys carried out in Germany, England, Sweden, Finland, The Netherlands, America, Greece, Wales, Scotland, Turkey, Russia, Spain, Brazil, Italy, France, Monaco, Ireland, South Africa, Australia, New Zealand, Mexico, Denmark, Canada, Czech Republic, Poland, Belgium, all over N'orn Iron and in international air-space, my own personal placement would certainly be better than mid-table.


 
You certainly get around mathepac.


----------



## Betsy Og (19 Oct 2009)

Teatime said:


> You certainly get around mathepac.


 

And modest too, what a catch I should think !!


----------



## corkgal (19 Oct 2009)

Wonder who has experience of lovers from everywhere! 
I think this is just low standards accepted by Irish women due to catholic guilt and all that.
Or maybe we export the best ones?


----------



## Betsy Og (19 Oct 2009)

Is the survey strictly talking about performance in the sack or does it involve the whole schhmoze side of it?


----------



## mathepac (19 Oct 2009)

Teatime said:


> You certainly get around mathepac.


I have an impressive collection of airmiles, satisfaction surveys, mile-high club membership renewals and penicillin injection sites to show for it. 


Betsy Og said:


> And modest too, what a catch I should think !!


I can afford to be modest now with a very promising future well behind me!


----------



## Chocks away (19 Oct 2009)

mathepac said:


> I have an impressive collection of airmiles, satisfaction surveys, mile-high club membership renewals and penicillin injection sites to show for it.


The latter being what you got for 'a flying fcuk'?


----------



## mathepac (19 Oct 2009)

Chocks away said:


> ... 'flying fcuk'?


An appropriately named exceptional line of designer-casual clothing by French Connection (UK) for the well-dressed, discerning, high-flying Lothario.  super-


----------



## Caveat (20 Oct 2009)

mathepac said:


> Based on satisfaction surveys carried out in Germany, England, Sweden, Finland, The Netherlands, America, Greece, Wales, Scotland, Turkey, Russia, Spain, Brazil, Italy, France, Monaco, Ireland, South Africa, Australia, New Zealand, Mexico, Denmark, Canada, Czech Republic, Poland, Belgium, all over N'orn Iron and in international air-space, my own personal placement would certainly be better than mid-table.


 
I think you have inspired a new street term: _mathepacin' it in _


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Oct 2009)

mathepac said:


> *behind me!*


----------



## Caveat (20 Oct 2009)

In view of mathepac's forays I think the obvious alternative question should be "Which nationality of _women_ are the best lovers" ?


----------

